# New Addition to layout-Ski Lift



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

My wife and I are avid skiiers. Found this while on vacation and the next thing I knew it was added to my layout. Did not intend to make a big project out of this but I had a few more broken ceiling tiles on hand to make the rock face and some white fabric for the snow. Heres some pics and a short video.

-Pete







jpg.gif IMG_1255.JPG (1.75 MB)


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

How cool! Where did you find the lift; who is the manufacturer?


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom_C said:


> How cool! Where did you find the lift; who is the manufacturer?


I found it while skiing in Switzerland......skiing there was always on the wife and I's bucket list. I have since found the site on the internet.......http://www.jaegerndorfer-usa.com/images/JC_2017-2018_Season.pdf.

Amazon also carries a few of the items under the search word Jaegerndorfer. Its a neat addon to a layout but it is a little large at 1:32 scale. But I like it and it also comes in HO scale too.

-Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Neat addition, do you hide it in the summer?


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Neat addition, do you hide it in the summer?


Nah......I have some o scale snow makers on order! 

-Pete


----------



## FTWingRiders (Jan 13, 2017)

Thats super cool!!


----------



## dee.and.dude (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Does that monorail run?

I used to ski a lot before I got old and fat. I have visions of a mtn layout at my mtn house, but I run On30 and victorian village houses for the holidays so it's a bit modern, but I will keep an eye out for more vintage stuff. Very nice.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom_C said:


> Does that monorail run?
> 
> I used to ski a lot before I got old and fat. I have visions of a mtn layout at my mtn house, but I run On30 and victorian village houses for the holidays so it's a bit modern, but I will keep an eye out for more vintage stuff. Very nice.


Hi Tom, yes it does run.....its the Disney Monorail. A few years ago I modified it from its original operation to a remote controlled one. 

I have a video which I will share of a similar one along with another cable car that I have operating on the upper level of my layout.


----------



## Edsland (Feb 25, 2017)

Very cool , lots of really nice things.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I love it. That kind of on-of-a-kind* stuff makes my loins ache.

What did you do to make it remote controlled? It looks like it's only battery operated?

*one-of-a-kind meaning you don't see it every day. I'm off now to look for monorails and ski lifts


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom, the monorail is battery operated. Make a long story short....I just bought a cheap remote controlled car for about 10 bucks, gutted the RC board and wires....transferred it into the monorail and hooked it up to the monorail's existing motor. Using the RC car's Remote, I am able to control the monorail forward and backwards motion. 
If you really have an interest email me and I will elaborate how I did it.

-Pete


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks! I'm more interested in how to make it automatic and powered with direct power, so let me ask this. 

Does it automatically run back and forth, and if so, how does it sense where it is on the rail?

Can you control the speed?

I appreciate you sharing the information.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom_C said:


> Thanks! I'm more interested in how to make it automatic and powered with direct power, so let me ask this.
> 
> Does it automatically run back and forth, and if so, how does it sense where it is on the rail?
> 
> ...


No problem, Tom...happy to help......I do love playing with the trains but I equally love tinkering with stuff.

To answer your questions....I can control speed with the RC remote.
It only runs back and forth when I toggle it with the remote.
It does not sense where it is on the rail since I control it with the remote.

There are guys online that can do what you ask for a price and there are some you tube videos showing their work.
If I can be of any more help, just ask!

-Pete


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks.

My questions are more about the default settings, not after you modified it.

I will look up the youtube stuff. If I were to do anything it would be DIY, not paying someone else to do it.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom_C said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I will look up the youtube stuff. If I were to do anything it would be DIY, not paying someone else to do it.


I like DIY route also. In your search for ideas on youtube....search Disney Remote Controlled Monorail.
Good luck,its a fun project!

-Pete


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice stuff, I like the mono rail. That ski lift is very nice. Makes me want to build a bigger mountain.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

BFI66 said:


> I like DIY route also. In your search for ideas on youtube....search Disney Remote Controlled Monorail.
> Good luck,its a fun project!
> 
> -Pete


I wonder if placing a magnet in the monorail cars, affixing magnetic reed switches at both ends of the line, and adding a couple of relays would not make it automatic.

Would still be battery-powered, though.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nikola said:


> I wonder if placing a magnet in the monorail cars, affixing magnetic reed switches at both ends of the line, and adding a couple of relays would not make it automatic.
> 
> Would still be battery-powered, though.


Yes this can be done....here is a good site to get some ideas to DIY one yourself or to have it made for you......very pricey however.

http://monorail.suzieandbob.com/

-Pete


----------

